# USPS Eliminated International Surface/ground mail services!



## jmscp (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi,

I am writing here today to ask for support in signing a petition to bring back the international surface mail service (ground shipping - the cheap and slow service) from the United States Postal Service (USPS).

On May 14th, the USPS dropped the international surface mail and all economy mail services. This move by the post office has already caused outcries from many people and organizations throughout the world, but it’s not enough.

A petition has been created, you can go in my profile and sign it and show your support.
Petition will be sent to the US Post Office as well as the US Congress.

This elimination is severely going to hurt humanitarian aid groups such as the Peace Corps as well as book companies, religious groups, expatriates, students, especially those living overseas or foreign students living in the US, small businesses, and lots more.

Please support us by signing the petition and passing it to everyone in your group, organization, company or church who you think benefits from this service or who would like to see the service return.

We are hoping to get the USPS to turn their decision around, or create a new service that will benefit everyone who uses the economy services.

If you would like to do more to support us or think you can help us, please send us an email or send a pm and we will respond shortly.

Please spread the word! 

You are welcome to post feedback and comments in this forum for discussion.

Thank you in advance for your support.


----------

